# Diarrhea



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Ava has had bad diarrhea today, her stools have been pretty soft since I began raw, and she does not go but once or twice a day. I have been feeding her chicken quarters, nothing else. Aside from today's bowel problems, her itching seems to have gone away. how long does it take for them to become accustomed to raw and process it properly? Advice??? I did give her a bit of canned pumpkin with her dinner tonight.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Do you think you may be overfeeding? My dogs had that problem in the beginning because I was feeding too much...Maybe try three small meals a day and see if it helps?


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

I will back off and see if that helps.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

The chicken might be too fatty. Have you tried removing the skin and extra fat?


----------



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

One of my dogs, well she was a pup at the time also had diarrhea when we switched her to raw. I cut back a bit, plus took off the skin of the chicken and gave her a little pure pumpkin for a few days. She was fine the next day..Just a thought?


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: natalie559The chicken might be too fatty. Have you tried removing the skin and extra fat?


I did this and added a small chicken wing. chicken quarters (around here anyway) have a lot of extra fat.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks, I will remove the excess skin and see how that works, I have been giving her some pumpkin, (yesterday, and some this morning).


----------



## JohnnyB (Apr 2, 2008)

Another vote for amount of food and removing the skin.

Ideally, I'd like to feed 3 times a day to increase the overall amount of food but this working for a living is really cutting into my schedule.

I removed the skin & excess fat and cut back from 16 oz to 10 - 12 oz. Things every been pretty good since.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

How old is she, how much does she weigh and how much are you giving her (in weight - not numbers)?


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

She was 60lbs the last time she was weighed at the vet, my kitchen scale broke, so I have been eyeballing it until I get a new one. I have been giving her 1 chicken quarter, one 4oz salmon filet, one small tin of sardines. Or 12 oz of game hen (1/2 of a 24oz game hen), 4oz salmon filet, one small tin of Sardines (can says 3.5 oz). Today, I gave her two tablespoons of plain yogurt with her dinner (she loves yogurt). I'm not sure how much the chicken quarter weighs, but I'm guessing at about 12-16oz. I'm trying to feed her about 20oz. 

I was feeding her too much and now her poops are much better. I'm about to try some hamburger, since she has so far tolerated everything else real well. I have a package of frozen patties in my freezer that I will give her tomorrow (one patty with her half of the game hen)

I forgot to add, she is 2 years old, birthday was in June. Her ears look so much better since I have switched.


----------

